# What am I missing???



## awg-8 (May 5, 2010)

Ok, Im mid way through changing out the fuel pump on my 08 sportsman 800 HO in an effort to solve this: 
Bike starts up fine and runs like a champ. BUT if I turn the bike off after it heats up, I have to crank it for sometimes 5 minutes before it will backfire and then start. What could cause this? Im changing the pump just to eliminate that factor, im also further insulating my tank to avoid boiling gas. Any other ideas on what this could be? possibly sparks plugs? 
what other trouble shooting can I do? 

Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Could be fouled plugs??


----------



## awg-8 (May 5, 2010)

Just pulled the plugs... not sure what I should be looking for.. although when pulling them, I noticed some oil build up around the plug boot and the ceramic on the plug... This should not be there unless di-electric grease turns into a black oil like substance after a while.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Valves too tight. Are they adjustable? Check them out. Could be the whole problem.


----------



## awg-8 (May 5, 2010)

Im sure I can adjust the valves but a tad more work than I have time for before this weekend.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

does sound kind of like valves


----------



## awg-8 (May 5, 2010)

So when im ready to dive into the valve scenario, how and what do I need to do?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Best thing to do is get a service manual, follow instructions on finding TDC, set lash (clearance to spec). It not a very hard task. The worst part will be removing the plastics.


----------

